# My ultimate 2011 Defy Advanced 1



## willieboy

So I went off the deep end recently and did a few things to my 2011 Defy Advanced 1. Added 2011 Campy Super Record 11, FSA K-wing compact bars, Specialized Romin saddle and Torelli Bormio Ceramic Ultra-light wheelset. 14.14 pounds dry. 15.6 pounds with pedals, computer and cages. I know, I'm nuts. I figure If I ever get to the position that I can move to a stiffer more aero frame, I can move it all over and normalize this one. I'm hoping to do that within a year. We will see what my body says about that  Thanks for looking.


----------



## dwc032

Sick!


----------



## red elvis

The money you spend on that thing is (or prolly more than) enough to buy another road bike.


----------



## red elvis

I just realize most of the people who read and post on this forum would probably do the same thing.


----------



## willieboy

red elvis said:


> The money you spend on that thing is (or prolly more than) enough to buy another road bike.


Perhaps but I really like this Giant frame with the Campy group. It's just awesome. Another bike? That's later this year


----------



## HazemBata

White frame with red accents. Love it!


----------



## willieboy

Thanks for the kind words. I do like the white with red very much


----------



## Ventruck

Really cool. 

Been intrigued by the shape of the bars, but as it is, I can't get my bars as low as I'd prefer...which means I might jump from Giant if they never look to shortening their head tubes.


----------



## willieboy

The FSA K-wings bars are really nice. For me the top is great when climbing and then they drop down to a normal level on the hoods and drops. I just got to the point that I could flip my stem over  Don't think this old body will ever take out all those spacers


----------



## Steelguy

You are not nuts - bikes are about what you feel. How have the Bormio wheels worked out for you?


----------



## willieboy

waynema said:


> You are not nuts - bikes are about what you feel. How have the Bormio wheels worked out for you?


I agree. After putting some miles on the new build, I wouldn't change a thing. The Campy is amazing. Good to know I'm not nuts  The Torelli wheels are just right for me. Light and not over stiff. They complimented the frameset very well. There are others in my area ridding them and all agree that they are a nice wheelset.


----------



## vespa_14

beeeeyuuuuuteeeefuuuullll!!


----------



## red elvis

waynema said:


> You are not nuts - *bikes are about what you feel*. How have the Bormio wheels worked out for you?


i will feel very stupid to spend a lot of money just to make my bike lighter. it still looks like the same as before - you're not fooling anybody but yourself.


----------



## Steelguy

red elvis said:


> i will feel very stupid to spend a lot of money just to make my bike lighter. it still looks like the same as before - you're not fooling anybody but yourself.


I can't agree with Red Elvis - "just to make the bike lighter" isn't the whole point of the upgrade. And could we please respect each other enough on this forum not to disparage people whose mileage may vary from our own?

I did much the same to my first serious road bike, a steel Bottecchia Giro d'Italia with dorky parts (Universal center-pulls, anyone?). It had a mid-range frame, not great but not bad, and with new wheels and all Campy Record gear it gave me thousands of miles of good memories. It's been more than a month since your first post - how are you feeling about the bike now?


----------



## LandShark'n

Great looking bike.


----------



## willieboy

Thanks for all the posts. First, everyone is entitled to their opinion. I can say that I wouldn't change a thing. The bike is so smooth, light, quiet and comfortable. It's surpassed my expectations by a mile. The campy is amazing. Very precise and super quiet. The FSA K-wing bars do it all. Every position is great. I've got just about 2000 miles on it this year (the bike) and the performance improvements just keep coming. Climbing, flats or decents are great. My average MPH has increased over 1 MPH (since going Campy) and my heart rate is more and more under control. I never thought I would love this like I do when I started 10 months ago. can't wait to ride tomorrow. Thanks again for looking and enjoy the road  Campy electric soon  Also would like to say thank you for all the advice I have received from the forum. Very helpful. I'm looking forward to sharing my experiences with others once I have a few more miles under my belt.


----------



## red elvis

waynema said:


> I can't agree with Red Elvis - "just to make the bike lighter" isn't the whole point of the upgrade. And could we please respect each other enough on this forum not to disparage people whose mileage may vary from our own?
> 
> I did much the same to my first serious road bike, a steel Bottecchia Giro d'Italia with dorky parts (Universal center-pulls, anyone?). It had a mid-range frame, not great but not bad, and with new wheels and all Campy Record gear it gave me thousands of miles of good memories. It's been more than a month since your first post -* how are you feeling about the bike now*?


 you just don't get it. 










anyway, it's your money. spend it however you want.


----------



## Clyde250

Elvis, ride a little more and you will soon start to get particular about the parts you like. Stuff like, stems seatposts, wheels will all change the fit and feel of a bike drastically. Your condescension over how people customize their rigs will change too.

Hopefully soon.


----------



## Ventruck

Clyde250 said:


> Elvis, ride a little more and you will soon start to get particular about the parts you like. Stuff like, stems seatposts, wheels will all change the fit and feel of a bike drastically. Your condescension over how people customize their rigs will change too.
> 
> Hopefully soon.


But no, you still don't get it. You're fooling yourself. Dollar-per-gram is the only concern in the bike world. 

...or whatever he's on about.


----------



## AuYeung

Very nice bike you have.


----------



## jmitro

red elvis said:


> you just don't get it.
> 
> 
> anyway, it's your money. spend it however you want.



actually you're the one who doesn't get it.


willieboy - that's a beautiful bike!! I love the clean yet appealing appearance. Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## red elvis

jmitro said:


> actually you're the one who doesn't get it.


actually i do, sillieboy.


----------



## red elvis

Clyde250 said:


> Elvis, ride a little more and you will soon start to get particular about the parts you like. Stuff like, stems seatposts, wheels will all change the fit and feel of a bike drastically. Your condescension over how people customize their rigs will change too.
> 
> Hopefully soon.


no thanks. i rather save my money.


----------



## red elvis

Ventruck said:


> Dollar-per-gram is the only concern in the bike world.


 i know. this is so sad. but like i said, it's your money.


----------



## JasperIN

Wow!!


----------



## willieboy

jmitro said:


> willieboy - that's a beautiful bike!! I love the clean yet appealing appearance. Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


thank you for the kind words. She is a beaut


----------



## Clyde250

"no thanks. i rather save my money. "


Then save your money, and your opinion.


----------



## Nathan

Very nice. The giant is a top of the line frame isn't it. Deserves nice parts. Better to spend your cash on bike bling to enjoy your ride than make a scrote of yourself bagging others like red elvis.


----------



## BeginnerCycling

That's a really great looking bike! I like the geometry of the Defy a lot.

Couple of questions:

1. I've really liked Ultegra bikes I've ridden -- what is it about the Campy that you like better? (I've never ridden a bike with those components)

2. The bars look good. Is the reason you didn't tape the tops mainly for appearance, or another reason?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## willieboy

BeginnerCycling said:


> That's a really great looking bike! I like the geometry of the Defy a lot.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1. I've really liked Ultegra bikes I've ridden -- what is it about the Campy that you like better? (I've never ridden a bike with those components)
> 
> 2. The bars look good. Is the reason you didn't tape the tops mainly for appearance, or another reason?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob


Thanks. I didn't dislike the Ultegra. I wanted to shave over a pound, go to 11 speeds and I love the very solid shifting. it's very precise and the ability to dump three or four gears either way is great. Also really like the thumb shifters. I can use them from any position on the bars. Don't think I will ever ride anything else now. 

The bike shop taped the bars naked on top as that's seems to be the way it's done with these bars. Many riders with the FSA K-wings do the same. I have since taped them all the way up. I did so because I couldn't rest my forearms on the naked bar as it was to slippery. Great bars all around for sure. Hope this helps


----------



## BeginnerCycling

Thanks for the responses willeboy -- happy riding!


----------



## diddy2003

That is a wicked looking bike. I was actually thinking about taking a Defy Advanced 3 out for a spin tomorrow to check out how it fits me. Giant makes some nice bikes.


----------



## grinder75

i'm also thinking of going the same path but with a Defy advanced 4 with Sram red.


----------



## willieboy

diddy2003 said:


> That is a wicked looking bike. I was actually thinking about taking a Defy Advanced 3 out for a spin tomorrow to check out how it fits me. Giant makes some nice bikes.


Please do let us know how you like it or not. I'm always interested in others feedback  Enjoy the test ride!


----------



## red elvis

Clyde250 said:


> "no thanks. i rather save my money. "
> 
> 
> Then save your money, and your opinion.


Why should I? So cool guys like you wont look dumb spending all that money for a bike?


----------



## diddy2003

willieboy said:


> Please do let us know how you like it or not. I'm always interested in others feedback  Enjoy the test ride!


Sorry, I went out with the intention of riding that bike today, but I changed my mind. I decided to by a Focus Izalco Team Replica instead. I like Giant, and I bought a Trance One MTN bike in the past, but I wanted to try a different company. If I went to ride that Giant, at that particular shop, it would have been hard not to buy it from them. My Dad does business with the owners and it would have been awkward going somewhere else. 

http://www.focus-bikes.com/us/en_us...cing-bikes-4/model/izalco-team-replica-1.html


----------



## lewdvig

click on red elvis > user profile > user lists > add to ignore list > yes


----------



## BeginnerCycling

red elvis said:


> Why should I? So cool guys like you wont look dumb spending all that money for a bike?


Come on, truth be told most of us here have spent more money than absolutely necessary. Some people might think the Fuji SST in your signature is extravagant. I'm still trying to "educate" my wife on why I have to spend money on bicycles. We shouldn't have to do that in here.


----------



## smankow

Willie, what made you decide on the Defy Advanced? I'm looking to get a new road bike and I've been trying to ride a Giant. What else had you tried? Pros/cons?

steve


----------



## willieboy

smankow said:


> Willie, what made you decide on the Defy Advanced? I'm looking to get a new road bike and I've been trying to ride a Giant. What else had you tried? Pros/cons?
> 
> steve


Steve, I did so much research that it almost became brain damage. At the end it was between the Specialized Roubaix and the Giant Defy Advanced 1. In the end it was all about fit. Since this was my first road bike I found myself between sizes with the Roubaix. The Giant medium was a perfect fit. Now 3000 plus miles later I'm super happy with my choice. It's very comfortable but you can still get with it when you need to. As my strength and flexibility improves, my plans are to do another bike that's a slight bit more arrow and stiffer. I will move my parts at that point and normalize the Giant. Plans are to do that at the 10000 mile mark. I don't think you can go wrong with the Defy for an all around road bike and most of the reviews rank it on top of it's class. Can't think of any cons at this point. It's all about getting stronger and more efficient at this point  Let me know if you get to test one out and how you like it


----------



## tenacean

I'm curious about your comment about being between sizes...I have a Specialized S-Works Tarmac at a 56cm...I rode an '06 Specialized Roubaix at a 54cm...but I rode a very long stem on the 54 and I have a very short stem on the Tarmac...I was professionally fitted by a Specialized dealer and the bikes were adjusted accordingly...but...the stem lengths say that I can't seem to get the correct fit on a Specialized...love the Tarmac...(no pain except for the need of a new seat)...it's a rocket...just haven't had it on a ride over 45 miles as of yet to talk long range comfort...we shall see...

I'm also VERY curious about your Campy Super Record groupset...I know you've stated you think it's amazing...please keep posting for a year on your groupset...I'd love to know what you think over time...

I own a Campy tubeless wheelset which I love and a Fulcrum (Campy made) crankset which is freakin' awesome...so...I'm almost sold on lookng at going all Campy.


----------



## willieboy

tenacean said:


> I'm curious about your comment about being between sizes...I have a Specialized S-Works Tarmac at a 56cm...I rode an '06 Specialized Roubaix at a 54cm...but I rode a very long stem on the 54 and I have a very short stem on the Tarmac...I was professionally fitted by a Specialized dealer and the bikes were adjusted accordingly...but...the stem lengths say that I can't seem to get the correct fit on a Specialized...love the Tarmac...(no pain except for the need of a new seat)...it's a rocket...just haven't had it on a ride over 45 miles as of yet to talk long range comfort...we shall see...
> 
> I'm also VERY curious about your Campy Super Record groupset...I know you've stated you think it's amazing...please keep posting for a year on your groupset...I'd love to know what you think over time...
> 
> I own a Campy tubeless wheelset which I love and a Fulcrum (Campy made) crankset which is freakin' awesome...so...I'm almost sold on lookng at going all Campy.


Well, it was about a year ago now when I was on my quest for my first road bike. My local shop sells Specialized so that's where I started. They put me on a machine and once completed with the measurements I was told I'm a "tweener".  Basically between a 52 and a 54 so they said go with the smaller frame and they would fit me on the bike from there. I ordered a Roubaix Expert in the 52. Unfortunately, the timing was bad last August for the order and I was told I would wait a little as the new bikes were not in the USA yet. I continued to ride my mountain bike and waited patiently (well almost) for six weeks. At that point I still had no ETA from the Specialized dealer and I was starting to get a little inpatient. I decided to go over the hill and check out another shop that carried Felt, Giant and Cannondale. I spoke with the sales associate for about an hour and he was very patient with me as I had many questions as a new rider. I explained my situation with the bike I had on order. He mentioned that if I wanted to try a Giant Defy Advanced in a medium, I would basically be on a 53 and that might fit good. I went home and got my pedals and shoes and came back to the shop for a demo. I rode a 2010 model equipped with Shimano 105 and their first arrival of the 2011 model with Ultegra. I rode them both for about ten miles and the 2011 model just felt better. It was comfortable (they both were) but the Ultegra felt a little better and I liked the color scheme on the 2011 better. So I decided to cancel my Specialized order and bought the Giant. Things happen for a reason. The bike fit really good and so after purchasing it, I had a full fit completed. A few adjustments on the bike and with my shoes and off I went. The rest is history. 

I have 2800 miles on the bike and 1100 miles on the Super Record and it just keeps getting better. The more it breaks in the better it gets. I immediately got an increase in average speed. I thought at first it was "bike sike" but it wasn't. Perhaps taking off over a pound from the drive train was part of it but I'm not smart enough with this stuff to know. The speed increase has been there for the last 1100 miles. The gearing is awesome and having eleven speeds is great. It's crisp, precise and the best part is it's super quiet. I mean you can't here nothing. Amazing! I will be on Campy as long as I can ride bikes. 
Keep rolling :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrashxx

Your bike is stunning, willieboy!

Congratulations.

I've just acquired a 2010 Advanced SL frameset in white with red and black highlights as well, so great choice of colours with yours!


----------



## willieboy

roadrashxx said:


> Your bike is stunning, willieboy!
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> I've just acquired a 2010 Advanced SL frameset in white with red and black highlights as well, so great choice of colours with yours!


Thanks for the kind words. I'm sure you will love the Advanced SL. I have heard nothing but positive things about that frameset. Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## red elvis

BeginnerCycling said:


> Come on, truth be told most of us here have spent more money than absolutely necessary. Some people might think the Fuji SST in your signature is extravagant. I'm still trying to "educate" my wife on why I have to spend money on bicycles. We shouldn't have to do that in here.



i feel bad to willie and to those who got offended with the harsh words that i've said. i'm sorry.


----------



## red elvis

lewdvig said:


> click on red elvis > user profile > user lists > add to ignore list > yes


yes!


----------



## red elvis

i know i'm a hypocrite and i deserved that. this morning while riding i thought about getting dura ace or a red for my bike. 

if you cant fight them, join them.


----------



## red elvis

lewdvig said:


> click on red elvis > user profile > user lists > add to ignore list > yes


...and i will email you a picture of my bike when it's done.


----------



## BeginnerCycling

red elvis said:


> i know i'm a hypocrite and i deserved that. this morning while riding i thought about getting dura ace or a red for my bike.
> 
> if you cant fight them, join them.


Cool, post some pics when you do!


----------



## Clyde250

*Sooo....*



red elvis said:


> i know i'm a hypocrite and i deserved that. this morning while riding i thought about getting dura ace or a red for my bike.
> 
> if you cant fight them, join them.


Like I said, give it some time. You will get it.


----------



## willieboy

red elvis said:


> i feel bad to willie and to those who got offended with the harsh words that i've said. i'm sorry.


No need to feel bad on my account. Everyone has a right to post their opinions. Sounds like your thought process may be adjusting?


----------



## shokhead

red elvis said:


> ...and i will email you a picture of my bike when it's done.


Most people when they do an upgrade or just change something don't go heavier.


----------



## willieboy

*Some update pics*

I decided to tape the FSA-K-wings all the way up but went with a two tone effect  Also figured I better shoot it with the chain on the big chain ring. Found out that it's the way it should be done  Enjoy!


----------



## roadrashxx

Besides the ergonomics and aesthetics, how are you finiding the bars compared with your old alu ones? I've got a faithful Deda Newton which I'm continuing with but carbon wings might not be too far away.

I don't know though, Willieboy. I kindof prefer the look with the tape stopping just beyond the hoods. Hate to see such a beautiful bar covered


----------



## willieboy

roadrashxx said:


> Besides the ergonomics and aesthetics, how are you finiding the bars compared with your old alu ones? I've got a faithful Deda Newton which I'm continuing with but carbon wings might not be too far away.
> 
> I don't know though, Willieboy. I kindof prefer the look with the tape stopping just beyond the hoods. Hate to see such a beautiful bar covered


Couldn't agree more about the look. But the comfort improvement won out  I really do love the bars naked but they are so much better taped. I really like them in all positions and the compact geo is awesome. I spend more time on the drops than I ever did with the stock alloys. Thanks for looking


----------



## shokhead

Why do you spend so much time in the drops? Lot of wind?


----------



## willieboy

shokhead said:


> Why do you spend so much time in the drops? Lot of wind?


Sometimes the wind but mainly speed


----------



## red elvis

i just wrapped a lizard skin bar tape on my bike last night. they're pricey but very comfy. you should try them sometime,


----------



## willieboy

red elvis said:


> i just wrapped a lizard skin bar tape on my bike last night. they're pricey but very comfy. you should try them sometime,


My tape is lizard skin  nice stuff!


----------



## red elvis

willieboy said:


> My tape is lizard skin  nice stuff!


yes they're are nice.


----------



## shokhead

willieboy said:


> Sometimes the wind but mainly speed


Interesting. I've got almost 16K on my roubaix and I bet I haven't spent 20 miles in the drops.


----------



## willieboy

shokhead said:


> Interesting. I've got almost 16K on my roubaix and I bet I haven't spent 20 miles in the drops.


I did some basic calculations and determined I spend about 15 percent of my riding time on the drops.


----------



## roadrashxx

shokhead said:


> Interesting. I've got almost 16K on my roubaix and I bet I haven't spent 20 miles in the drops.


I'm guessing you've still got a pretty aggressive position on your Roubaix with maybe no spacers? Just curious what you're saddle to bar drop is. More than a fist? Everyone's riding style is different though, I guess. 

Love the Roubaix geometry though.


----------



## ncsu

That is a very nice looking bike. The white with red is sweet.


----------



## shokhead

roadrashxx said:


> I'm guessing you've still got a pretty aggressive position on your Roubaix with maybe no spacers? Just curious what you're saddle to bar drop is. More than a fist? Everyone's riding style is different though, I guess.
> 
> Love the Roubaix geometry though.


As I ride it.


----------



## Gus90

Very sweet bike Willie. Impressive weight too. Makes mine seem like a tank.


----------



## willieboy

Gus90 said:


> Very sweet bike Willie. Impressive weight too. Makes mine seem like a tank.


Thanks. A few small changes and it's just right for me. You will love you Giant more every ride


----------



## davobc

sick defy dude!


----------



## willieboy

davobc said:


> sick defy dude!


Thank you


----------



## red elvis

I just paid my custom-built wheelset a while ago. it will come with chris king R45 hubs, DT Black Revolution spokes and Open Pro rims. It's gonna weight around 1400 grams.


----------



## willieboy

red elvis said:


> I just paid my custom-built wheelset a while ago. it will come with chris king R45 hubs, DT Black Revolution spokes and Open Pro rims. It's gonna weight around 1400 grams.


That's going to be an awesome wheelset and I'm sure you will love them  Be sure to post an update once you get some miles on them. Would like to hear your review.


----------



## red elvis

willieboy said:


> That's going to be an awesome wheelset and I'm sure you will love them  Be sure to post an update once you get some miles on them. Would like to hear your review.



i sure will. i'm so excited, i can't wait!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MRM1

OP, you convinced me, I am going to get a Defy Advanced ....


----------



## willieboy

MRM1 said:


> OP, you convinced me, I am going to get a Defy Advanced ....


I'm sure after you do your test ride you will love the Defy Advanced. Don't take my word for it, ride it for yourself and see what you think. For me, it's perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrashxx

Willieboy, thinking about getting FSA K-Wing Compacts.

With the bar rising a little higher than conventional bars, does it taper down towards the ends ie did you have to get rid of any spacers to have the same overall bar height when you're on the hoods? I understand that it's got a shallow drop which is great. Just wondering if you're hands are higher on the hoods vs your old bar.

What do you use for a front light? I've seen FSA's add-on solution to this issue but not really crazy about the design.

Thanks!


----------



## MRM1

willieboy said:


> I'm sure after you do your test ride you will love the Defy Advanced. Don't take my word for it, ride it for yourself and see what you think. For me, it's perfect :thumbsup:


Test rides are in order today. I have ridden just about every thing else out there except the Defy. It has really come down to a Specy Roubaix, Scott CR1, Felt Z series or this bike. But I have a Z now and just wanting a change. Just can't get me heart around the other 2 for different reasons. The Defy just keeps jumping out at me. Local shop has 2011s in all sizes.


----------



## willieboy

roadrashxx said:


> Willieboy, thinking about getting FSA K-Wing Compacts.
> 
> With the bar rising a little higher than conventional bars, does it taper down towards the ends ie did you have to get rid of any spacers to have the same overall bar height when you're on the hoods? I understand that it's got a shallow drop which is great. Just wondering if you're hands are higher on the hoods vs your old bar.
> 
> What do you use for a front light? I've seen FSA's add-on solution to this issue but not really crazy about the design.
> 
> Thanks!


The rise in the bars is only on top and goes back down where the bar turns towards the hoods. Basically the hood and drop height is normal with the exception of the compact drop. Another note on these bars is that they are flat at the turning point before the hoods. Very comfortable. No spacer change for me. Hope this helps 

When running lights which is seldom I have the AY-UP kit and helmet mount. Good lights. Check them out on the net. Hope this helps too


----------



## red elvis

hi willie. i am still waiting for them to call me. the last time i called them they said that the parts are still in transit. right now i'm just trying to be patient and also, i'm still thinking whether to get a new sram red or sram force for my bike.


----------



## willieboy

red elvis said:


> hi willie. i am still waiting for them to call me. the last time i called them they said that the parts are still in transit. right now i'm just trying to be patient and also, i'm still thinking whether to get a new sram red or sram force for my bike.


I think you have the bug  Enjoy the process and the improvements.


----------



## red elvis

tell me about it. i rode this morning and when i got home it was 110F. it is so hot over here.


----------



## willieboy

red elvis said:


> tell me about it. i rode this morning and when i got home it was 110F. it is so hot over here.


You in AZ ?


----------



## red elvis

willieboy said:


> You in AZ ?


los angeles. but it feels like i'm in AZ.


----------



## Stephan

Very nice looking bike. Hope you get lots of enjoyment out of it.

Stephan


----------



## willieboy

Stephan said:


> Very nice looking bike. Hope you get lots of enjoyment out of it.
> 
> Stephan


Thanks Stephan. So far, very good


----------



## MRM1

Anyone know the length of the compact crankset in the Medium frame? are they 170 or 172.5?


----------



## willieboy

mrm1 said:


> anyone know the length of the compact crankset in the medium frame? Are they 170 or 172.5?


172.5


----------



## rzims

That's a sweet looking Defy. I have an 10 Advanced with the Giant carbon bars. After last week's crash I'm going to be needing new bars and really like the FSA bars...
I have the Ultegra and love it....


----------



## willieboy

Thanks for the props. The FSA K-wing compact bars are really great for me in all positions.


----------



## roadrashxx

willieboy said:


> Thanks for the props. The FSA K-wing compact bars are really great for me in all positions.


I picked up the FSA K-Wing compacts to replace my Deda Newton Anatomic alloys thanks to feedback such as yours. :thumbsup:

Am loving the shape and shallowness of the drops compared to the Deda anatomics.

They don't look too shabby either.

Paired it with an FSA OS-99 stem. Suits the bars quite nicely.


----------



## willieboy

roadrashxx said:


> I picked up the FSA K-Wing compacts to replace my Deda Newton Anatomic alloys thanks to feedback such as yours. :thumbsup:
> 
> Am loving the shape and shallowness of the drops compared to the Deda anatomics.
> 
> They don't look too shabby either.
> 
> Paired it with an FSA OS-99 stem. Suits the bars quite nicely.


Sweet! Enjoy them for many miles


----------



## MRM1

Hey Willieboy, You Defy looks sweet. Got mine on Thursday. Really liking it as I start to get it dialed in. Wondering, what do you measure: ie. height and inseam?


----------



## willieboy

MRM1 said:


> Hey Willieboy, You Defy looks sweet. Got mine on Thursday. Really liking it as I start to get it dialed in. Wondering, what do you measure: ie. height and inseam?


Thanks for the props  I'm 5'8.5" and inseam is 29.5. Bike is a great fit (after a serious professional fit)


----------



## cmanbrazil

Good to know I am 5'7.5" with the same inseam and I am waiting 2011 defy advanced 3 M myself.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

Lov. The Handle Bar, mind me asking what kind it is?


----------



## red elvis

i took my bike for a spin last saturday with my buddies. the new wheels are great but i still have to get used to the hub noise of the chris king. i thought of taking a picture of my bike but it would be better if i wait till the sram red black grouppo, fsa carbon bar (k force) and stem (os-99) are installed.


----------



## MRM1

willieboy said:


> Thanks for the props  I'm 5'8.5" and inseam is 29.5. Bike is a great fit (after a serious professional fit)


OK so if it is easy to spell it out for me, do you know your seat height, Center of BB to top of saddle and the amount of bar drop from the top of the saddle to the top of the bars?

I seem to have an odd shape. I measure 33" inseam, but am only 5'8.5" So that would mean a short torso, but I also have bad flexibility, ie. I can only reach the middle of my shins between my knees and my ankles. I am having a hard time getting the bars up level with or above the saddle due to saddle height. In fact, without a stem riser or sharp angle stem it is going to be impossible. I am going for the full fit on Friday and also ordered a Specialized 90mm 17* stem with a +/- 13-21* adjustment. It is going to be close to right, but I may yet end up on a M/L if the shop cannot get the M to fit my comfort level.


----------



## willieboy

MRM1 said:


> OK so if it is easy to spell it out for me, do you know your seat height, Center of BB to top of saddle and the amount of bar drop from the top of the saddle to the top of the bars?
> 
> I seem to have an odd shape. I measure 33" inseam, but am only 5'8.5" So that would mean a short torso, but I also have bad flexibility, ie. I can only reach the middle of my shins between my knees and my ankles. I am having a hard time getting the bars up level with or above the saddle due to saddle height. In fact, without a stem riser or sharp angle stem it is going to be impossible. I am going for the full fit on Friday and also ordered a Specialized 90mm 17* stem with a +/- 13-21* adjustment. It is going to be close to right, but I may yet end up on a M/L if the shop cannot get the M to fit my comfort level.


Unfortunately, my measurements won't be close to yours since our body make up is much different. IMO once you get with a qualified fitter, your answers will come. Please do let me know how the fit results come out on Friday. Good luck!


----------



## red elvis

*hello, willie.*

here's a picture of my bike after the changes i made. tomorrow will be my first ride. it weights around 16 lbs.


----------



## willieboy

red elvis said:


> here's a picture of my bike after the changes i made. tomorrow will be my first ride. it weights around 16 lbs.


Looking good Red. Bet it rolls better too! Nice


----------



## red elvis

willieboy said:


> Looking good Red. Bet it rolls better too! Nice


 thank you, willie.


----------



## Ventruck

So instead of making a Chinarello, you made a Guji, a Fuji-painted Giant?

tsk tsk.

But dead honest, I do dig those thicker tubes and the shape of the bike. If I had to nitpick, I'm just not feeling the 12k aesthetic weave.


----------



## red elvis

Ventruck said:


> So instead of making a Chinarello, you made a Guji, a Fuji-painted Giant?
> 
> tsk tsk.
> 
> But dead honest, I do dig those thicker tubes and the shape of the bike. If I had to nitpick, I'm just not feeling the 12k aesthetic weave.


it's a real fuji sst and not a knock off. i know this is a giant thread but there's nothing wrong if i post my bike here.


----------



## Ventruck

red elvis said:


> it's a real fuji sst and not a knock off.


I was kidding.

Posting the bike you switched from/to Giant is fair game imo. Always intriguing to see what people opt for instead.


----------



## red elvis

Ventruck said:


> I was kidding.
> 
> Posting the bike you switched from/to Giant is fair game imo. Always intriguing to see what people opt for instead.


it was the price. i bought the frameset on ebay for $700. it could've been a cannondale, specialized or another giant as long as it's within my budget at the time.


----------



## willieboy

*The latest picture*

This is the latest picture showing the new 3T stem, Look Carbon Blade pedals and all red bar tape. Now she's under 14 pounds dry  I really like the new pedals as the platform is much larger. On my recent Retul fit, my fit pro dropped my stem two spacers. I was a little worried about it when he did it but I feel great on the bike. The bars are slowly dropping  It will be a year on October 8th and just under 4000 miles and it took that long to drop three spacers  I love this sport!


----------



## cmanbrazil

Is the ride "feel" different since you dropped the weight? Your ride is sweet. I hope I put on the miles to feel like I earned the right -at least as I see it- to customize my bike to my liking.


----------



## willieboy

cmanbrazil said:


> Is the ride "feel" different since you dropped the weight? Your ride is sweet. I hope I put on the miles to feel like I earned the right -at least as I see it- to customize my bike to my liking.


I would say the "ride feel" has adjusted many times over the first year. The wheel upgrade made a big difference in ride quality and climbing ability (at least for me). The Campy group set made a huge difference in average speed (or I could have hit a new plateau at the same time). The carbon bars increased comfort for sure. All in all, each upgrade had it pluses. All in all, every change made a difference, some small and some large. The next and last change will be a custom wheel set as I am thinking of training with a power meter. My goal is 5000 miles in the second year. I can only ride three or four days a week due to my work schedule and other commitments. Cycling is the best thing I have ever done for my body and my spirit. Hope I can do it for many more years


----------



## red elvis

willieboy said:


> .....Look Carbon Blade pedals ....


 how do you like your new pedals? what were your pedals before? i still use my speedplay x5 and i like them but i'm just curious about the other clipless pedals.


----------



## willieboy

red elvis said:


> how do you like your new pedals? what were your pedals before? i still use my speedplay x5 and i like them but i'm just curious about the other clipless pedals.


So far I like them very much. Larger platform then my original Look Keo pedals. I would recommend them for sure.

How's your bike feeling with your new goodies?


----------



## BeginnerCycling

red elvis said:


> here's a picture of my bike after the changes i made. tomorrow will be my first ride. it weights around 16 lbs.


Cool looking bike, Red!


----------



## mauleh

*2011 Defy Advanced Road Frameset*

Hello to everyone...

This is my first time on RBR. 
I used to own a Specialized Tarmac Elite 2008 with the Shimano 105 and Mavic Aksium Race, but unfortunately they stole my cool ride 2 weeks ago.
Now, I got a great deal on a 2011 Defy Advanced frameset and I am bulding up a new ride with the Sram Apex and the same Aksium Race wheelset I used to have on the Specialized. I know this frameset has a performance type geometry, like the one Specialized uses on its Roubaix but I dont know why but l´m not completely happy with my new setup.
On the other hand I am 41 yrs old and I do remember after long rides, a kind of neck ache from the Tarmac race position, and what I like the most is climbing and use a compact crankset and not particularly.
But what I really like to do, wiout even giving the Defy a chance, is to sell the Defy Advanced frameset to buy another Tarmac before I build the bike again... any thoughts, what do you recommend? Should I give the new set up a chance?


----------



## mauleh

*2011 Giant Defy Advanced Frameset*

Hello to everyone...

This is my first time on RBR. 
I used to own a Specialized Tarmac Elite 2008 with the Shimano 105 and Mavic Aksium Race, but unfortunately they stole my cool ride 2 weeks ago.
Now, I got a great deal on a 2011 Defy Advanced frameset and I am bulding up a new ride with the Sram Apex and the same Aksium Race wheelset I used to have on the Specialized. I know this frameset has a performance type geometry, like the one Specialized uses on its Roubaix but I dont know why but l´m not completely happy with my new setup.
On the other hand I am 41 yrs old and I do remember after long rides, a kind of neck ache from the Tarmac race position, and what I like the most is climbing and use a compact crankset and not particularly.
But what I really like to do, wiout even giving the Defy a chance, is to sell the Defy Advanced frameset to buy another Tarmac before I build the bike again... any thoughts, what do you recommend? Should I give the new set up a chance?


----------



## red elvis

willieboy said:


> So far I like them very much. Larger platform then my original Look Keo pedals. I would recommend them for sure.
> 
> How's your bike feeling with your new goodies?


omg i rode it again yesterday and it was really awesome. now i know why people would spend so much on a bike. looking back on my rants several weeks ago...long before i made the upgrades makes me feel like a real ass.


----------



## red elvis

BeginnerCycling said:


> Cool looking bike, Red!


thank you very much. i really love my bike. not only they look better but it also ride so much better than before.


----------



## willieboy

red elvis said:


> omg i rode it again yesterday and it was really awesome. now i know why people would spend so much on a bike. looking back on my rants several weeks ago...long before i made the upgrades makes me feel like a real ass.


Having an opinion doesn't make you an ass. Let's just say you changed your opinion  Glad you're liking the changes. Great parts make a big difference  Keep rolling!


----------



## red elvis

mauleh said:


> Hello to everyone...
> 
> This is my first time on RBR.
> I used to own a Specialized Tarmac Elite 2008 with the Shimano 105 and Mavic Aksium Race, but unfortunately they stole my cool ride 2 weeks ago.
> Now, I got a great deal on a 2011 Defy Advanced frameset and I am bulding up a new ride with the Sram Apex and the same Aksium Race wheelset I used to have on the Specialized. I know this frameset has a performance type geometry, like the one Specialized uses on its Roubaix but I dont know why but l´m not completely happy with my new setup.
> On the other hand I am 41 yrs old and I do remember after long rides, a kind of neck ache from the Tarmac race position, and what I like the most is climbing and use a compact crankset and not particularly.
> But what I really like to do, wiout even giving the Defy a chance, is to sell the Defy Advanced frameset to buy another Tarmac before I build the bike again... any thoughts, what do you recommend? Should I give the new set up a chance?


hello and welcome to RBR. you should keep your defy advance frameset. it has a long chainstay and more upright position. Defy is an endurance bike and they are really good in long rides. just ask willieboy who is already piling almost 4,000 miles on his defy advance. but if you wanna stick with specialized, i would recommend to get the roubaix instead of the tarmac. if you are into climbing, i would recommend getting a lighter wheelset or switching to a triple crankset.


----------



## willieboy

mauleh said:


> Hello to everyone...
> 
> This is my first time on RBR.
> I used to own a Specialized Tarmac Elite 2008 with the Shimano 105 and Mavic Aksium Race, but unfortunately they stole my cool ride 2 weeks ago.
> Now, I got a great deal on a 2011 Defy Advanced frameset and I am bulding up a new ride with the Sram Apex and the same Aksium Race wheelset I used to have on the Specialized. I know this frameset has a performance type geometry, like the one Specialized uses on its Roubaix but I dont know why but l´m not completely happy with my new setup.
> On the other hand I am 41 yrs old and I do remember after long rides, a kind of neck ache from the Tarmac race position, and what I like the most is climbing and use a compact crankset and not particularly.
> But what I really like to do, wiout even giving the Defy a chance, is to sell the Defy Advanced frameset to buy another Tarmac before I build the bike again... any thoughts, what do you recommend? Should I give the new set up a chance?


Speaking for myself, I really enjoy my Defy Advanced. You might be very surprised how comfortable and spirited the frame is. very adjustable as well. Let us know how you make out. Keep rolling


----------



## red elvis

willieboy said:


> Having an opinion doesn't make you an ass. Let's just say you changed your opinion  Glad you're liking the changes. Great parts make a big difference  Keep rolling!


i sure will! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrashxx

willieboy said:


> This is the latest picture showing the new 3T stem, Look Carbon Blade pedals and all red bar tape. Now she's under 14 pounds dry  I really like the new pedals as the platform is much larger.


Was interested in your thoughts re the Look Carbon Blades too.

I've got the standard Look Keo's so looking at upgrading as well. With the larger platform, is it apparent when you're stomping on the pedals out of the saddle?

Btw, loving my FSA K-Wing Compact's. I'm like "where have you been all my life?" when I go for a ride. So comfy, great when on the drops and helps absorb road buzz.


----------



## willieboy

roadrashxx said:


> Was interested in your thoughts re the Look Carbon Blades too.
> 
> I've got the standard Look Keo's so looking at upgrading as well. With the larger platform, is it apparent when you're stomping on the pedals out of the saddle? .


Yes, for sure. Feels firmer. I like them very much. I have the 16nm version and They are not to hard to clip in and out of which I was worried about.


----------



## willieboy

*Yes Honey, it's done*

Latest and last upgrade to my Giant Defy Advance 1. A new set of wheels. I wanted to try some Carbon Clinchers and after tons of research I settled on the Easton EC90 SL's. Early observations are as follows: Extremely quiet and *Unbelievably comfortable * but very reactive when pushing it. Braking is very good. I have not seen any overall speed differences but I've only had them out twice for a total of 100 miles. One ride on the flats and one climbing loop. The aero is great on the flats and when riding with another rider in line. They work well into a head wind and as you can imagine they scoot with a tail wind. I mounted some GP4000s 23mm tires on them as well. I will post a full ride report once I get a few hundred miles on them in the Easton forum. Thanks for looking


----------



## red elvis

nice wheelset, willie! i'm getting my supersix tomorrow and i will post a picture soon!


----------



## willieboy

red elvis said:


> nice wheelset, willie! i'm getting my supersix tomorrow and i will post a picture soon!


Super six is a sweet ride. Enjoy it in good health Red. Post up some pics soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## red elvis

you got it! :thumbsup:


----------



## defy_adv_3

Nice Bike!!!


----------



## willieboy

defy_adv_3 said:


> Nice Bike!!!


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## red elvis

*As promised.*

I took some pictures during my ride this morning.


----------



## willieboy

red elvis said:


> I took some pictures during my ride this morning.


Congrats bud. Enjoy it for many miles


----------



## Dereck

Nice job WIllie. Not that I'm in a position to buy another bike right now - medical issues from having my right lung removed, have made cycling a fond memory for the time being - but the Defy frame geometry matches up close to my ideal geo.

I just wish Giant would sell frames on their own. Thanks to a dumb-donkey decision a few years back to buy a Trek 'bike in a box', I have most of the components to hang on a frame and, oddly enough, they're the components that I like, as opposed to a marketing division's choices 

Your Defy is one good looking ride from end to end. Though I have figured bars I really like from some experience, those of yours are far too cool to ignore! If/when I get around to another 'plastic bike frame' , I may be forced to try them out. Thank you for sharing, hope you rack up some serious miles on your Giant

Dereck


----------



## willieboy

Dereck said:


> Nice job WIllie. Not that I'm in a position to buy another bike right now - medical issues from having my right lung removed, have made cycling a fond memory for the time being - but the Defy frame geometry matches up close to my ideal geo.
> 
> I just wish Giant would sell frames on their own. Thanks to a dumb-donkey decision a few years back to buy a Trek 'bike in a box', I have most of the components to hang on a frame and, oddly enough, they're the components that I like, as opposed to a marketing division's choices
> 
> Your Defy is one good looking ride from end to end. Though I have figured bars I really like from some experience, those of yours are far too cool to ignore! If/when I get around to another 'plastic bike frame' , I may be forced to try them out. Thank you for sharing, hope you rack up some serious miles on your Giant
> 
> Dereck


Thanks for the props Dereck. I hope your recovery is as quick as possible and you can be rolling down the road soon


----------



## red elvis

willieboy said:


> Congrats bud. Enjoy it for many miles


Thank you!


----------



## BacDoc

W[llieboy,

Don't know if you saw my bike in another thread but here is my built up China frame with your old parts from that bike. Used your handle bar on my '06 TCR and everything else went into this build. Wheel set is still rolling fast and true, not a bad set for stock wheels. Ultegra drivetrain is crisp and smooth with the internal routing with this frame. Your cables fit this frame perfect!
Thanks again
























Kevin


----------



## willieboy

Sweet looking ride man. Glad those parts are getting a work out. You did a great job on the bike for sure. Glad everything worked out for you. Thanks for sharing


----------

